# AMNS / AMNPS confusion - Is it a good idea for an electric smoker?



## cdnsmoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm new here and new to using a smoker. I just got a Smoke Hollow electric smoker.

In reading over all the posts and trying to pick up tips, I have seen alot about these smoke generators.

Are they a good idea for use with my type of smoker? Which one AMNS or AMNPS?

I'm a bit concerned with the lack of air flow in my smoker as well. It seems to be somewhat of a common issue with some electric smokers.

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know anything about a smoke hollow, but I am sure they will work in it.

But the AMNPS that way you can use dust or pellets. The AMNS is only a dust smoker.  AMNPS you can use dust or pellets.    Dust for cold smoking and pellets to hot smoke.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 18, 2014)

yes to the above.


----------



## ajbert (Feb 18, 2014)

Both were designed to work in electric smokers and were tested on a variety of them.  I second getting the AMNPS so you can use both dust and pellets.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 19, 2014)

Ken,

Not owning a Smoke Hollow, I can't say for sure but odds are you might need to do some sort of mod to your smoker to make either AMNS or AMNPS work.  Maybe not.  Hopefully some other Smoke Hollow owners will chime in.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 19, 2014)

> Both were designed to work in electric smokers and were tested on a variety of them. I second getting the AMNPS so you can use both dust and pellets.


As AJbert said and the smoker you have is the same as a masterbuilt but you will have to work with your air-intake  to keep it going . the AMNPS is the one to go with


----------



## radioguy (Feb 19, 2014)

cdnsmoke,

I recently bought a Smoke Hollow electric (model 30166E) to tide me over until I finish my RF.  It was on sale and seemed to be

built fairly well for the price.  I noted that there was virtually no means for air flow.  No air intake except for leakage around the door and a pencil sized hole at the top for exhaust vent.  I have not had good luck with chip pans and good smoke.  So I went to work on this brand new smoker installing a "mailbox" mod.  I have made some very good jerky, pork butt and beef ribs so far.  I use a AMNPS for smoke generation in the mailbox.  I chose that model for the same reason others have stated, it can burn both pellets and dust.  I have not used saw dust so I can't speak to how well it burns / smokes.  But the pellets sure work good.....amazing. 

I had some 3" exhaust pipe in the shop so that is what I used for both intake and exhaust.  I made both openings adjustable so i could close them off and use the cabinet as originally intended.   I am still learning where to set things, but I have been running the air intake wide open and then closing off the top stack by 60 to 80%.  This is mainly to keep good temps during winter. 

Good luck with your new unit.  Take your time, learn from every smoke.  Get yourself a notebook and note each and every cook, it will help you remember settings, do's and don'ts .  BTW welcome to SMF!!

RG













Smoke Hollow MOD4.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoke Hollow MOD5.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoke Hollow MOD6.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Feb 19, 2014


----------



## maxgunner (May 11, 2014)

I'm cold smoking lox on my MES right now with the AMNTS.  I took the chip chute out and left the air vent wide open.  So far, so good.


----------

